# New Apartment or Existing Apartment?



## Don S (May 21, 2021)

New Apartment Buildings: NFPA 101.30.1.1.1 - The requirements of this chapter shall apply to new builidings or portions thereof used as apartment occupancies (see 1.3.1).

Existing Apartment Buildings: NFPA 101.31.1.1.1 - The requirements of this chapter shall aply to existing building or portions thereof currently occupied as apartment occupancies.

So what is an existing building which is having its use of occupancy change to an apartment building? It's not a new building, as NFPA 101.30.1.1.1 requires, but it's not an existing apartment building in the since not currently occupied as apartment occupancies.


----------



## cda (May 21, 2021)

Don S said:


> New Apartment Buildings: NFPA 101.30.1.1.1 - The requirements of this chapter shall apply to new builidings or portions thereof used as apartment occupancies (see 1.3.1).
> 
> Existing Apartment Buildings: NFPA 101.31.1.1.1 - The requirements of this chapter shall aply to existing building or portions thereof currently occupied as apartment occupancies.
> 
> So what is an existing building which is having its use of occupancy change to an apartment building? It's not a new building, as NFPA 101.30.1.1.1 requires, but it's not an existing apartment building in the since not currently occupied as apartment occupancies.



Welcome

So what is the use of the building now???

And I take it you have to meet FBC also ??


----------



## steveray (May 21, 2021)

New.....

or portions thereof used as apartment occupancies 

As the "use" is new....


----------



## Don S (May 21, 2021)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> So what is the use of the building now???
> 
> And I take it you have to meet FBC also ??


----------



## steveray (May 21, 2021)

R2? And yes you would have to meet change of use for your building code....


----------



## Don S (May 21, 2021)

Yes, FBC also. But in this case, the NFPA is more strict. The existing occupancy type is Business Group B according to the FBC.


----------



## Don S (May 21, 2021)

steveray said:


> R2? And yes you would have to meet change of use for your building code....


It's changing to R2 according to the FBC.


----------



## cda (May 21, 2021)

Don S said:


> Yes, FBC also. But in this case, the NFPA is more strict. The existing occupancy type is Business Group B according to the FBC.



Should have asked how many total units???

What is more strict,,???

I am guessing no matter what, Fire sprinkler and fire alarm system.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 21, 2021)

"So what is an existing building which is having its use of occupancy change to an apartment building?"

Agree it is a change of use to an R-2. However you should not automatically jump to another code unless the existing build code code directs you to them by reference. 

There are no requirements for a "change of occupancy or use" within the IBC or IFC . All the requirements that will direct you to what sections of the IBC or IFC are applicable are found in the IEBC
You do not have to adopt the IEBC to use it since it is referenced in the IBC and IFC Unless in Chapter 1 of both codes. 

Now if you did not adopt Chapter then you may be shooting from the hip as to what codes to use


----------

